# Opie's 1st grooming appt



## myownhavanese (Mar 11, 2017)

I've been putting it off and putting it off...Opie is almost 6 months and had yet you see a groomer. I think my biggest hang up was not knowing anyone locally with a pup similar to mine and just being afraid a groomer would make him ugly (i know, I know...its just hair). So I finally bit the bullet and I happened to be in a local pet store and talked to the groomer and she told me she has a havi in full coat that she takes care of every 4 months. She had an opening for the following week so I just went with it! 
Oh my gosh! He's so darn cute! I got to stay and watch and take pics like the new mom that I am! She was planning on only doing the 1st puppy cut (sanitary, nails, ears, etc) but said that if he tolerated that, she'd do the whole grooming session so I wouldn't have to come back. He was such a good boy...I couldn't believe it! He didn't try to nip at her at all (which is all he does when I try to brush him), and the only time he made much noise was with the 2nd ear plucking (not that I can blame him). She did have to have the hair near his eyes because it was overrun with eye booger mats. She said from now on she won't have to do that again...i don't know, I think I might like it that length...will have to see how it grows out in the next 6 weeks...

Here's a before, bath, and final product.

What do you think (honestly)?!
























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I like the look! Very nice.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh my, I love it! Opie is such a looker ?


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry! I tried to post a happy face...came out as a question mark for some reason...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks adorable! Love the eyebrows!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Opie looks just perfect! She did a great job! He looks adorable! 😊


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Very Cute!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cute! Love the brown eyebrows!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

If mine had eyebrows, he would stay in the puppy cut so we could best show them off!:smile2:


----------



## myownhavanese (Mar 11, 2017)

Marni said:


> If mine had eyebrows, he would stay in the puppy cut so we could best show them off!:smile2:


I know! I love his eyebrows!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## myownhavanese (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone...i was so nervous about him still looking like a havi...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

